# Huge hike in diabetes cases in city (Coventry)



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

THE NUMBER of Coventry people suffering from diabetes has soared by more than 1,700 in the last three years, the Times can reveal.

In 2008/9 there were 14,015 diabetes patients ? but this number rose to 15,157 in 2009/10 and 15,802 this year, the Diabetes UK figures show.

The charity says the increase is mainly in cases of Type 2 diabetes, which accounts for around 90 per cent of all cases, and are urging anyone worried about the disease to see their GP.

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/ne...ike-in-diabetes-cases-in-city-92746-29714869/


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 3, 2011)

...and Tony is one of them


----------



## LeeKettle (Nov 3, 2011)

There seems to be a national increase...when I was diagnosed about three weeks ago, my nurse told me that she had a sudden increase of patients of my age (around 20-25) who had been diagnosed with type 1. I know that this story is more on type 2 sufferers, but I wonder if there has been a hike in type 1 sufferers too.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2011)

We're an epidemic now, or are we part of a pandemic?

Anyway far too many of us these days to only be a riot .....


----------

